# Cross-Site-Scripting-Lücke in Tweetdeck



## Newsfeed (29 Mai 2011)

Der beliebte Twitter-Client führt bei Retweeten im Text enthaltenen JavaScript-Code aus.

Weiterlesen...


----------

